# Polishing Trustone and Gemstone



## LouisQC (Mar 13, 2009)

As you know, I made two by now but I'm a tad disappointed by the shine. It came out matter than I wanted.

How do you folks polish the material?

I wet sanded with 320 and 400, then wet micromeshed to 12000. It wasn't shiny enough for me. I then used Hut's Plastic Polish.  It has a nice lustre but lacks shinyness.

Maybe I didn't Micromeshed it long enough. About 30-45 seconds each grit.

Tips?


----------



## randbcrafts (Mar 13, 2009)

Louis, don't know if this will help you much but here is the link to how I turn the tru-stone blanks. http://www.randbcrafts.com/turningtru-stone.html Some of the colors are more difficult to get a good shine on than others. The chilean lapis that you turned is one of them. You may try ren wax as a final finish to get a little more shine. Buffing on a buffing wheel may be a better way to go, although I don't have a wheel to try it out on.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with Richard that the Chilean Lapis is a little harder to get a "shine" on but I will after M&Ming to 12000 use Brasso,then Maguires scratch remover and then Maguires auto plastic polish, hit it on the buffer white diamond, and get a very nice shine.


----------



## babyblues (Mar 13, 2009)

Buffing wheels are definitely the way to go.  Wet sand up to 600, then buff with tripoli, white diamond and I finish with blue rouge to polish it right up like glass.


----------



## george (Mar 13, 2009)

I was pleased with a shine made by wet sending up to 12000 MM and than buffed with white diamond.


----------

